# Outdoor ranges in northeast ohio



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Does anyone know of a outdoor range in northeast ohio thats atleast a hour away from akron? Need somewhere better to sight in my slug gun, these sub 100 yard indoor ranges arent cutting it.


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

A&A, can't recall how far the range goes to,

12006 Fenstermaker
Garrettsville, OH 44231
440-548-2442


----------



## paulboomer1 (May 7, 2008)

the state has ranges at Grand River wildlife area and Woodbury wildlife area in Coshocton. Grand River goes out to 100 yards and Woodbury goes out to 200 yards. permits are $5 a day or $25 for the whole year.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Go here. http://ccwfiringrange.com/kcmain.php


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

I get folks from Akron all the time. They usually camp in the park and make a weekend of it. 
http://dillonsportsmancenter.com/
https://www.facebook.com/dillonsportsmancenter


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Minnowhead said:


> Go here. http://ccwfiringrange.com/kcmain.php


Now, If I wanted to shoot shotguns (birdshot) at targets, could I do that here? Not looking to do any skeet or trap but just regualr target shooting.


----------



## gpenning (Nov 17, 2013)

Kelbys in Marshallville just 20 minutes south on Rt 21.


----------

